# A note for US taxpayers



## rynd2it (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am sure you all know this but just in case...................

Although your US tax return is due by June 16th and can be extended to Oct 16th, if you owe any taxes they have to be paid by April 15th. When I explained to them that I had no way of knowing if taxes were due until the return was completed in September, they said I should "guesstimate" and send money by April 15th.

They did agree on this occasion to waive the penalties but not the interest.

Hope it helps


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your post over here to the Expat Tax section. This applies to all US taxpayers located abroad - not just those in France.

If you have income on which you will likely owe US taxes, make use of the Estimated tax filings (form 1040-ES) on a quarterly basis. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

